# deer vs eagle



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

guess who wins?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!! That is pretty inpressive.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I now fear golden eagles. I will have to keep a watchful eye when I'm stalking through the woods...LOL!

Ben


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe that deer was a dik-dik or some european deer breed. Look no white tail sticking straight-up, also this deer is not bounding its running!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Jeff-Bob is right that it is not a whitetail for sure. If it were that small and a whitetail it would be totally spotted. Nevertheless that bird is pretty ferocious.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I agree. Probably not a whitetail. If you look closely when it gets rolled, it appears it doesn't even have a tail.

As far as the 'bounding' goes, my group of deer hunters pretty much drive for our deer. When a whitetailed deer is in 'highly threatened' mode, they pretty much run balls out, like the deer in the video.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

amazing vids man!!!!! look out for eagles and cougars


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

captnroger said:


> guess who wins?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAsXtDKdU0Q


The deer. The eagle died later from internal injuries from being rolled on.


----------

